# Argumentative



## mymusic12345

How can i interprete " argumentative" in court?


----------



## atotisan

시비조인, 논쟁을 걸어오는, 논쟁을 좋아하는 etc...


----------



## mymusic12345

알겠습니다. 그러면 non-responsive 는 어떻게 할까요.


----------



## Adellade

I think 'argumentative' could be '논쟁의 여지가 있는' too.
'Non-responsive' would be 응답이 없는, or 반응이 없는.


----------

